# Stolen Merckx



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

My friend's bike, this is from her FB page: 

"Size 54, Serial #K5590

I am completely and utterly stunned. My new Garmin was on there of course. This was an irreplaceable one of a kind bike: Eddy Merckx Team SC with 2003 Mavic special edition tour de France wheels. I can't even believe it"

It's a pretty distinctive looking bike, if I find a picture I'll post it. Please keep your eyes open for this bike!.  Sarah lives in Mill Valley, not sure where she was when it was taken.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

That sux. Ya have link to her facebook page?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Here's the post from FB:

***Alert***Stolen in Marin yesterday -- 2004 Eddy Merckx Team SC, 54cm, Domo/Lotto colors (red/blue), Serial # K5590 build kit - Campagnolo Record gruppo, 3M bar/stem, Easton EA90 post, Terry saddle, Michelin ProRace tires, Speedplay Zero pedals, Mavic Ksyrium tour de france commemorative wheelset (with the yellow spoke)


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

After looking at that bike I think it was rescued rather than stolen.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm local and will keep an eye out for it. This sucks. Some on CraigsList have found their stolen bikes for sale at the Oakland flee market. Might be worth a trip tomorrow. I read a post where a guy got there early, found his bike and just took it from the vendor and rode off.. nice...


----------



## dwwheels (Feb 28, 2007)

bmxhacksaw said:


> After looking at that bike I think it was rescued rather than stolen.


THE funniest comeback of 2011. Yes 2011.....it was that funny.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

bmxhacksaw said:


> After looking at that bike I think it was rescued rather than stolen.


bmx luv, when you ride the distances she does, and commit to the training and volunteer work she does, you can insult her bike. Until then, stick a beet in it.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll keep an eye out up here in the NortCal. Tell your friend I'm so sorry this happened. Hope she gets it back! My mom always says "Ask St Anthony to find it!" Oddly enough it always seems to work in our fam. We must have an in somewhere...hah


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

snapdragen said:


> bmx luv, when you ride the distances she does, and commit to the training and volunteer work she does, you can insult her bike. Until then, stick a beet in it.



oh, your so dead, BMX... 

can you send me the cannondale? you already have the address. kthxbai


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Watch CL and eBay, probably 'disguised' by removing the accessories, maybe wrong size listed.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

California L33 said:


> Watch CL and eBay, probably 'disguised' by removing the accessories, maybe wrong size listed.


Yeah, she's checking. She also posted a stolen bike alert on CL

"Stolen from my car in Mill Valley on March 3, 2010: 

Eddy Merckx Team SC, Lotto/Domo colors (red/blue/white); full campagnolo record, Mavic Ksyrium SSL wheelset (commemorative Tour de France edition with yellow spoke). Serial No. K 5590. This bike and I have ridden over 25,000 miles together and I so want her back!!! 

Bike looks like this but WITHOUT the huge bar bag and seat bag (that was before a 600k). 

Mill Valley Police Dept. case # MV 10 -304. Call MV PD 415-389-4100. "


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

snapdragen said:


> Yeah, she's checking. She also posted a stolen bike alert on CL
> 
> "Stolen from my car in Mill Valley on March 3, 2010:
> 
> ...


Just a thought, if it was taken from a public place- parking lot, business district, etc., have her check to see if there were any security cameras pointed that way.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Strangely, I came across a female riding with the same bag load arrangement shortly after reading this. 

I don't go to flea markets, and barely in town (living in SF), but I'll keep an eye out on my daily Caltrain commute to San Jose since I'm always sitting in the bike cars. Usually I find a person or two carrying around a bike a little too nice to commute with and tie down to other bikes.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Ventruck said:


> Strangely, I came across a female riding with the same bag load arrangement shortly after reading this.
> 
> I don't go to flea markets, and barely in town (living in SF), but I'll keep an eye out on my daily Caltrain commute to San Jose since I'm always sitting in the bike cars. Usually I find a person or two carrying around a bike a little too nice to commute with and tie down to other bikes.


Possibly another one of those insane long distance riders....


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

how was the bike stolen from her car?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

CoLiKe20 said:


> how was the bike stolen from her car?


I'm not really sure.


----------



## trunkz22 (Sep 12, 2008)

Any luck on her bike? I hope she finds it.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

trunkz22 said:


> Any luck on her bike? I hope she finds it.


Nothing at all. She has ordered her replacement -- Pegoretti Love


----------

